# what cichlid is this



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey, i saw this cichlid on sale, it's gone now but i was wondering what the name of it is, i have never seen it before.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

fahrenheitfan1 said:


> hey, i saw this cichlid on sale, it's gone now but i was wondering what the name of it is, i have never seen it before.


This is one of the African Cichlids, specifically, 
 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiwindi) 'Blue Neon'.

I have a breeding trio of these & they're beautiful. 
I have some 1/2 inch fry growing out at the moment. 
Too small to offer.

Try FINATICS at 6200 Dixie just north of 401, in Mississauga. He's got the best selection of African cichlids in the GTA/Ontario! 905-565-1232

Check out his posts

FINATICS AQUARIUM- COOL and INTERESTING FISH!

FINATICS AQUARIUM- CORYS, CORYS and MORE CORYS! AMAZING SELECTION!

FINATICS AQUARIUM- PLECOS PLECOS and MORE PLECOS! NEW STOCK IN NOW!


----------

